# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  Ha6906 hybrid module communication

## pliktras

Καλησπέρα σας 
Ξέρει κάποιος αν μπορούμε να βρούμε datasheet από το συγκεκριμένο module.
Ευχαριστώ

----------

